# Starting & Idling Problem



## CBPMIKE (Feb 2, 2005)

My 89 Max (320K) is still running strong, however I notice a couple of symptoms of trouble to come. The idle stays at 1500 after the car is warm. I tried lubing the cables, etc, but it stays high too long, but eventually will drop to 750. 
This car always started on the first crank very quickly. Now I notice it catches, but stumbles (almost starving for fuel) for about 4 seconds before running. Sometimes it dies on the first crank and then starts on the second.
Any pointers what to look for? This is an unbelievable running car which I bought new 16 years ago! Any suggestions on trouble shooting will be appreciated!!


----------



## MyGreenMax94 (Dec 17, 2005)

Start with a tune up..[spark plugs/spark plug wires/distributor cap/rotor button.]..


----------



## Hydrolock (Feb 18, 2005)

MyGreenMax94 said:


> Start with a tune up..[spark plugs/spark plug wires/distributor cap/rotor button.]..


yes, air filter, fuel filter, PCV valve, and clean out the throttle body and the idle air control motor. If your car has that many miles on it and some of these things have not been done in a while it would be a good idea to do them even if the car wasn't not running poorly.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

also run a residual fuel pressure check


----------

